# Firewall Remtoe Scope



## spatian116 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey

I jsut need to know is it possible to add and an IP remotely to an Advance Firewall Rules scope??? As in I add the IP from my PC to the server in another part of the country??

Matt


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

Why would you do that?


----------



## spatian116 (Jan 24, 2010)

Because for our Modern Warfare 2 server that is run on one of the servers we use an Advanced firewall rule to IP ban people...


----------

